# Programm um zu 2. zu Programmieren



## Pommes9485 (15. Jan 2012)

Guten Tag,

gibt es ein Programm/PlugIn um zu 2. über das Netzwerk zu programmieren ?

Das heißt wenn Person a was ändert, ist dies bei Person b direkt übernommen und umgekehrt.

Mfg Pommes9485


----------



## Marcinek (15. Jan 2012)

Welches Ziel soll hier erreicht werden?

Eventuell reicht auch Teamviewer?


----------



## Gast2 (15. Jan 2012)

Moin,

Versionsverwaltung ? Wikipedia

hand, mogel


----------



## Pommes9485 (15. Jan 2012)

Ok, ich denke ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.

Wir wollten ein Projekt haben, und wenn ich bei mir etwas ändere, soll diese änderung automatisch bei meinem Partner erscheinen und auch direkt verfügbar sein.

Die Quellcode-Verwaltung hilft uns da nicht, das abspeichern geht ja auch manuell.


----------



## Marcinek (15. Jan 2012)

Glaube nicht, dass das eine IDE unterstützt.

GoogleDocs kann das. Aber da würde es höchstens Sinn machen.

Ihr könnt auch gemeinsam auf enen PC programmieren ;D


----------



## Tobse (15. Jan 2012)

Ich meine Schon, dass es ein SVN plugin für die meissten IDEs gibt. Wenn du dann datei a speicherst und dein kumpel sie 2 sekunden später aufmacht, dann seht ihr beide das gleiche. Was allerdings passiert wenn du datei a editierst und dein kumpel sie verändert abspeichert (wärend du tippts) müsst ihr ausprobieren. Ihr könnt dann zu zweit an einem Projekt aber nicht an einer Datei arbeiten.

Zusätzlich müsste einer von auch auf seim Rechner ebend en SVN server laufen lassen, das ist aber eher das geringere Problem.


----------



## gman (15. Jan 2012)

Tobse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du dann datei a speicherst und dein kumpel sie 2 sekunden später aufmacht, dann seht ihr beide das gleiche.



Bei SVN sieht man die Änderungen der anderen erst wenn man ein "update" durchgeführt hat!

@TO: Hier stehen mehrere Programme zur Auswahl.


----------



## turtle (15. Jan 2012)

Ich hab mal vom Projekt Saros gehört.

Das scheint das zu sein, was Du suchst. Habs aber noch nie probiert und halte es persönlich auch für Spielerei, liegt aber wohl an meiner mangelnden Phantasie.


----------



## Pommes9485 (15. Jan 2012)

@turtle

Ja, genau das habe ich auch gerade herausgesucht, danke @gman , ist genau das was wir suchen.

Hier kann es noch einmal nachgelesen werden, für die Googler 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saros_(software)


----------

